# Whats wrong with my betta :(



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi guys, I picked up an apple snail today and put it in my tank and until just a couple hours ago, my betta was fine (he was the only inhabitant). I see now a whitish patch on his head. He behaves just fine but I'm trying to figure out if the patch is a disease, heater burn or slime from the snail - maybe he was checking out the snail and got some slime on his head...dont know.

Can anyone take a look and see? Can anything go from nothing to this size in a matter of a couple hours if it was an illness?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am going to hazard a guess he has hole in the head.

the snail won't leave slime on him.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea, looks like hole in the head diesease.

In the african cichlid world we'd treat with some heavy water changes and salting... I'm not sure how bettas respond to salt, but I think it would be okay.

Do some googling on treating bettas with salt, if it's good then that's what I would do.

Make sure you do lots of water changes as HITH is typically caused by poor water quality.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Bettas can respond to salt well. They don't mind it. If he's in a bowl do 100% water changed daily with treated temperature corrected water. Use about a teaspoon per gallon of water. Keep him clean and give him a bit more food (as in feed him an extra feeding a day). he looks kinda lanky.


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. I looked this morning and its about the same in appearance. I'll do some water changes but the water should have been good because I do a small partial water change every other day and a 25% one every week. Its a planted tank too...only thing is its only a 3 gallon setup. I do have a foam filter in there as well. 

Now off I go to research hole in the head disease. Poor betta.


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya he was recently constipated so I had to pull him off food for 3 days and then started feeding him cooked peas once a day for two days. He finally pooped which was yesterday. I started feeding him normal food but I was going to ease him back so he doesnt constipate again.

I think before I do anything with salt, I will pull the apple snail because I dont think they like salt. I did a 25% water change last night and a 25% change this morning....Should I still do a 100% ?



Sunstar said:


> Bettas can respond to salt well. They don't mind it. If he's in a bowl do 100% water changed daily with treated temperature corrected water. Use about a teaspoon per gallon of water. Keep him clean and give him a bit more food (as in feed him an extra feeding a day). he looks kinda lanky.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

svtcontour said:


> Ya he was recently constipated so I had to pull him off food for 3 days and then started feeding him cooked peas once a day for two days. He finally pooped which was yesterday. I started feeding him normal food but I was going to ease him back so he doesnt constipate again.


Epsom salts will help the fish move things through and prevent constipation. In a 3 gal I'd use 1/8 teaspoon at each water change.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

AH okay, I know how bettas can get stuck up....I have 18


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Holy crap! I thought I had a lot at 4 bettas. LOL. Many were Walmart rescues. I see a betta in a 1/2 a cup of filthy water and I have to try and save it 



Sunstar said:


> AH okay, I know how bettas can get stuck up....I have 18


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

several of them were babies bred my me


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

looks like he pulled a few scales off his nob. good luck with the healing process.


----------



## William F (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry, looks like a coincidental hole-in-the-head or some parasite picked up from the snail. Quarantine it if possible, and treat it with some cure for it. Get a UV filter thingy and it will remove most free swimming parasites.


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

I've added a little salt and have been doing daily partial water changes and have removed the snail (he's in a 1/2 gallon vase with a house plants so he's nibbling on some roots for now). The betta does look a little better. I'd say maybe 20% better.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

having the snail and the betta together in such a small tank, you will constantly be having water problems. for 3 gallons i'd add more than 1/8 teaspoon. they can tolerate more. i treat ich using 1tsp per gallon and the fish do well. i'd start out with 1/2 tsp per gallon and see how things improve.


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

The little 3 gallon is quite heavily planted if that helps things (I think it might). I had put 1 teaspoon of salt in the 3 gallon and any time I do a water change, I add a tiny amount of salt (whatever I'd guestimate being lost).



bluekrissyspikes said:


> having the snail and the betta together in such a small tank, you will constantly be having water problems. for 3 gallons i'd add more than 1/8 teaspoon. they can tolerate more. i treat ich using 1tsp per gallon and the fish do well. i'd start out with 1/2 tsp per gallon and see how things improve.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

How is this fish doing now? Hopefully he has recovered!


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, yes he has fully recovered. I took about a week but its fully healed


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic, thanks for the update!


----------

